# French citizen, American degree, Quebec?



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Here is my situation.
I am a French citizen, born and raised there. I moved to the US when I was 14 years old with my family under a visa. I am now under a student visa in the US, and will be graduating in May, which then I will have 1 year of allowed work in the US.
I am looking to possibly move to Quebec in 2015, but want to know what exactly I would need to do to request a work/living visa? I know that they do have their own immigration system and when I took their "selection criteria" quiz, it said that it looks like I meet those criteria.
Do I need to find a job there first? Will they sponsor me? I just need general guidance on the process.

Thank you!


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

Please?


----------



## Delf72 (Feb 9, 2013)

The least you would need to do is to post your questions in french to get an answer from a québécois


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kellyfrenchyy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my situation.
> I am a French citizen, born and raised there. I moved to the US when I was 14 years old with my family under a visa. I am now under a student visa in the US, and will be graduating in May, which then I will have 1 year of allowed work in the US.
> ...





Doesn't their website answer these questions?


----------

